# Yesterday's fishing



## verobeachfish (Jan 13, 2003)

Despite rough conditions and North winds, 4 jacks and a snook were caught at the beach on Sunday. Used a small gold spoon that was just blown around by the waves and wind.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Welcome verobeachfish to the Florida P&S Board 
Sounds like a little action in spite of 
the conditions.Keep us posted as what you might be getting your hooks into down there.
I live north of the Inlet.Will try to let you all know whats coming your way.  
Thanks for the report and good luck.

T<------>Lines

Kozlow
Florida Moderator


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Welcome Vero


----------

